# RIP dear Majestat's Kendal v. Landholz



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It is with heavy heart that Beth and I have had to make the painful decision of having to release Kendal to the rainbow bridge at such an early age. We are both crying, I will not be on much for a few days. Even after considerable expense (thank goodness for care credit), we were still unable to save her. She was kicked by a horse (not intentional) and her kidney's were leaking urine into her body with no real viable way of treating her. 


RIP baby girl. We will miss you terribly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to you all. Please try to take care of yourselves.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Peace be with you.Sometimes it is harder to have to make the decision for a dog (because you have to make the choice-not the dog).I wish every dog owner could feel the pain of making a final decision for their dog.Maybe those that do feel the pain are dog companions-those that do NOT are dog owners.Ten minutes of a loved life is worth more than ten years of a life unappreciated!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss(


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think a piece of my heart just broke for you two.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sad. May the little one rest in peace.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh , I'm so, so sorry. What a heartbreak. I love her name! No doubt you did all you could and more. I'm always reminded that our big, strong noble dogs are indeed fragile, fleeting gifts in our lives.

My prayers are with you and I wish you peace and courage.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhh NOOOOOO!!!! It is has been such a tough year for both of you.
















RIP sweet Kendal









_rushes to snuggle with Keyzah_


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I"m so sorry. What a terrible accident.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My deepest condolences to both of you. Having lost a young dog to a tragic accident I know how devastating such a loss can be.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is this Keyzah's sister? How awful, she was just a baby.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Rest in Peace Baby girl.

Give Beth a hug from me Angela, and have her give you one. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 








Rest in Peace Kendal


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Terribly sad.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Such a little baby. I am so very sorry for you all.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry Beth and Angela. Words escape me. R.I.P. sweet Kendal. Though your time on earth was short, you shall never be forgotten.

*HUGS*


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's been a hard year.


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah a bit schocked she was my shadow. Miss her and still in shock.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, so very sad...im sorry for your loss


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Was my horse I raised from a yearling he was great with dogs and raised pups before. He always walked so careful around her too. Why he kicked her this morning I don't know. 

Well, Ang and I are drinking Maragaritas so back to it...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Beth, I am so very, very sorry. RIP sweet little one.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear this angela and beth; condolences to you both


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful little girl; RIP little one


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, Kendal was an adorable baby. Puppies go to a double rainbow bridge, don't they?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Ooooh, I'm so much sorry, the loss of such a beautiful baby girl.

A big hug for you and your family.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomIs this Keyzah's sister? How awful, she was just a baby.


Yes, Kendal was Keyzah's sister.


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

FVS just called Final charge $1698 plus earlier vet charge of $423.01
Would have been worth it to bring the baby back home. 
ANg and I were tempted to go kick the horse but yea he is still 1200 lbs. We have been drinking mango margaritas and had death by chocloate with hot fudge and heavenly hash ice cream. It has been a longggg day. 
I have deemed myself offically GSD cursed.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

To lose one so young
















My condolences to both of you at this time.







Kendal


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Grum_Majestat2I have deemed myself offically GSD cursed.

















Please don't think that. This was terrible accident and I am so sorry. She was a beautiful baby.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss.

You and yours are in my thoughts....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The sudden loss of a young vibrant dog simply takes our breath away, and breaks our heart as well. I'm terribly, so terribly sorry. I wish I had some useful words to help you find peace, but I still haven't found any that can make any sense of this sort of thing.

But please know you're not alone. When you're feeling shocked, angry, sad, furious, numb, and all those mixed-up feelings that accompany the loss of a young dog, know that you're in my thoughts and prayers; and you're not alone.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

My condolances. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that this tragic accident had such an awful outcome.

RIP Kendal - such a pretty baby.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, this is so tragic.
She was a gorgeous little girl. Run free Kendal.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Angela,

My heart goes out to you and Beth.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Beth, please do not feel you are GSD cursed. It wa an accident, when we live with dogs, horses, cats, etc we learn that there are never any 100%'s of anything.

Hugs to both Angela and Beth.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry for your loss! It is hard to lose them at any age, but especially so young.







RIP baby


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ohh....So sad, so sorry!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Beth and Angela, I am so sorry for the loss of your pretty little girl. Sometimes there never are any answers why something happened especially to such a sweet little girl.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear Kendal


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry Beth and Angela - I know how devastating it can be to lose one - and a gorgeous very special baby who had a long life ahead of her must be just unbelievable.....she will be at the bridge a happy puppy playing until you see her again....

my deepest sympathies

Lee


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ladies, please accept my heartfelt condolences. I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG I'm so sorry. A friend lost a pup to a kick....What a beautiful little baby. Again. I'm sorry.


----------

